# "Smoking" question...



## charyuop (Oct 20, 2006)

First of all I wanna say that I am trying hard to quit and I am positive I am gonna make it (I already quit in the past and stayed off for 2 years).

I was wondering if smoking may prevent or delay a Tai Chi/Qi Gong pratitioner from feeling and thus using Chi.


----------



## stevieb_8006 (Oct 21, 2006)

i dont think so. My teacher smokes and u can feel the chi reverberating off of him. Not good practise tho.


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi charyoup,

No more than the polluted air we breath in every day....... 

Happy quitting!!!
Dave


----------



## Drac (Oct 21, 2006)

I will pray that you are sucessful


----------



## Franzfri (Nov 30, 2006)

The thought of a Tai Chi master smoking makes me want to gasp.  I am very alergic to smoke, so much so that I never let the waiters light candles on our table in a restaurant.  I can't even stand near a smoker...the smoke eminates from their clothing.


----------



## East Winds (Dec 1, 2006)

charyuop,

Keep at it!!!! 

Or come to Scotland. We have a complete ban on smoking in all enclosed public places. What a difference it has made.

Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2006)

Not that I know of, but it sure can affect your breathing, so I suppose it is possible. 

I wish you the best in quitting.


----------



## micah (Dec 1, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not that I know of, but it sure can affect your breathing, so I suppose it is possible.
> 
> I wish you the best in quitting.


 
as do i.


and smoking can hinder your endurance in other activities, more than tai chi, but i was running laps with my brother and half way through he had to quit, he smokes i dont, could be a big part of it, so good luck!


----------

